# Industrial snow bid per hour price...



## snowcommander (Dec 2, 2012)

Got a question for everyone. I'm new to the site, but I've been pushing snow for several years. I'm bidding a very large industrial site. They want an hourly rate, and I've really never done that before, so I thought I'd ask everyone what you thought. I came up with $140/hr for the Bobcats and $110/hr for the trucks without spreaders, and $150/hr for the truck with a spreader/de-icer sprayer. The company provides all the salt and de-icer materials. They also want us to have a least one Bobcat and two trucks completely dedicated to them. I can also tell you that the previous contractor, who did it for 10 years, charged $65 an hour just for hand shoveling, and $90 an hour just for fourwheelers to plow the sidewalks, but I dont know what they charged for their Bobcats and trucks. I'd like to get the bid, since I also know they spend, on average, $75,000 a year on snow removal. Thanks for the help...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if you can get it, tell him to keep trucks on site ,he needs to pay a retainer for that stuff to sit there. And then get your rate for when it is being used.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

You can also mention that although the machines are dedicated you also need to pay operators to be dedicated otherwise its pointless. Look for a charge that gives you a minimum snow or not or a retainer towards hours

Little late for bidding no?


----------



## snowcommander (Dec 2, 2012)

You'd think it would be a little late, but they asked us for a bid to turn in tomorrow. I guess it's worth a shot...


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Numbers like that would have me smiling all the way to the bank.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2012)

Man o man..........where can I get those rates?!!!! I dream about that stuff in my sleep.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

we get $75 bobcat and a truck
and $125 big loader


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I had the impression(from this site) that the midwest was depressed,repressed,underpaid,an area of 35$ hr desperate low balling plowers just hoping to keep the repo man away! Tip of the hat,go getem tiger:salute:


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Those are great rates if you get them. I thought all the snow money was out east.
How did you come up with them?
How have you priced lots before this?


----------

